# kleiner Rohrkolben



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Wie lange dauert es bis die frisch gesetzten Wurzeln einen richtigen Kolben bilden?

Gepflanzt in ca. 20cm Wassertiefe...

   

1 Jahr oder vielleicht 2 ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Rolando,

meinen ersten Kolben hatte ich erst letztes Jahr,also im 2. Jahr nach dem Bau, allerdings war diese Pflanze aus einem Baumarkt   .

Aber 20cm Tiefe, da sitzt meine nicht, in 10cm fand ich ausreichend für diese Pflanze und wie es aussieht, hat sie sich dieses Jahr heftigst vermehrt, um sage und schreibe 50% an Fläche ... das kann ja was werden  :?  ... mal sehen, ob es auch 50% mehr Kolben werden  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Kann nur sagen, Vorsicht, Vorsicht ! Die vermehren sich auch per Samen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

letztes jahr hatte ich mir eine staude in meinen da noch kleinen fertigbecken gesetzt.
als ich dieses jahr meinen neuen teich angelegt habe wurde er getrennt und einzeln im naturfilter gesetzt. da waren es schon 8  . vermehrt sich wie sonst was. aber kein problem dort wo er steht hat er eine ganze kammer nur für sich.
da er letztes jahr keinen kolben hatte hoffe ich auf dieses jahr. werde natürlich gleich ein bild eistellen wenn er da ist :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur sagen, Vorsicht, Vorsicht ! Die vermehren sich auch per Samen...
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> Stefan



au weia!   

Da hab ich mir was eingebrockt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ich hab' nochmals nachgemessen. Es sind etwa 12cm Wassertiefe, wo diese kleinen __ Rohrkolben eingepflanzt wurden.

Die Pflanzen wurden in der mitgelieferten Erde eingepflanzt. (Lehm/Sand-Gemisch)
Darüber habe ich feiner Kies gestreut.

Ich hoff' nur, dass diese Pflanzen auch mal wachsen werden!  :?


**freu**


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Rolando74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert es bis die frisch gesetzten Wurzeln einen richtigen Kolben bilden?



Ich habe in meinem Schwimmteich auch normalen __ Rohrkolben und __ Zwergrohrkolben. 2 Zwergrohrkolben haben nicht mal 3 Monate nach dem Pflanzen einen kleinen Kolben gehabt. Beim großen Rohrkolben gab es im letzten Jahr keinen Kolben und der Zwergrohrkolben scheint generell dem mit knappen Nährstoffangebot besser zurecht gekommen zu sein.







gepflanzt am 27.04.2003, Bild vom 15.06.2003


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

meine __ rohrkolben lagen letztes jahr bei ca. 5 - 10 cm wasertiefe. jetzt im naturfilter bei 1 - 2 cm. die wachsen wie verrückt 

@ guido

schade das du keine bilder im album hast, die aufnahme sieht spitze aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> meine __ rohrkolben lagen letztes jahr bei ca. 5 - 10 cm wasertiefe. jetzt im naturfilter bei 1 - 2 cm. die wachsen wie verrückt



Dieses Jahr scheinen die Pflanzen zumindest im Pflanzenfilter und Bachlauf erheblich mehr "Futter" zu finden 

Jahresvergleich Pflanzenfilter Juni 2003 vs. Mai 2004 (stürmt gerade etwas):





Mini-Bachlauf Mai 2003:





Mini-Bachlauf Mai 2004:







			
				Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> schade das du keine bilder im album hast



Man klicke auf www unter meinen Beiträgen  Ich mag nicht mehrere Seiten pflegen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

wow,  

das ist ja der hammer. hast aber recht wenn du schreibst das du beim  nächsten mal die form ändern würdest.
aber trotzdem hut ab ist echt gut geworden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Besten Dank Euch allen für die Bilder!

Sieht ja GIGANTISCH aus!   


Aber eben, ich habe kleine Setzlinge gepflanzt! Die sind noch zu 100% im Boden - und das bei einer Wassertiefe von 12cm!  

Dies hab ich der Pflanzanleitung entnommen, ob das wohl korrekt ist?
Ich dachte immer, dass einen Teil hervorschauen muss....   (nur Wurzel im Boden)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Also bis jetzt ist kein Stengel aus dem Boden gewachsen! Es waren 5 Wurzelknöllchen, die ich gepflanzt habe!   

Da kommt wohl nix mehr, oder!?


----------

